# Regarding SQL2005 does this sound right?



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

I didnt know where to post this as there is no SQL area...please tell me for future posts

anyway

i have a server 2008 r2 standard edition running SQL2005 for our accounts package
lately the backups for the databases are failing and leaving a job stuck in the sql agent jobs
and all scheduled jobs are failing...i have to backup manually (This is done through SQL management studio 2005)

the support guy is telling me that SQL has to be reinstalled and the system is to be setup again...and they going to charge me for a re installation...this was only installed about 6 months ago...

does this sound feasible? just wondering...

thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

There is an underlying reason why the SQL backup jobs are failing. If everything else is working without a hitch then they are blowing smoke you know where. Look in the event logs or the SQL logs for why it is happening.


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

yes i thought it was a bit drastic to have to reinstall the whole system...it might not be the latest version of sql, but that seemed a bit strange...

thanks a ton rock


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

there is no report in any of the windows event viewer logs
the sql agent is very cryptic...cant see any clear reports even after changing the directory of reports there is nothing in the folder


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

when i try to run the backup it fails, and when i read the report on sql agent it says

failed: an exception occurred while executing a transact-sql statement or batch

but googling doesnt yield any results to my particular software/situation...

is there anybody with some sql management studio knowledge?


----------

